# Emotional INTP or Cold INFJ?



## NonyaBiznus (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm probably an INTP, but I just cant stop second-guessing myself on whether or not I have my type correct. If I'm anything but an INTP, its probably an INFJ. Here's why:

Why I'm probably an INTP
#1: If you aren't standing directly in front of me, your problems are a subject of analysis. If I hear about your bad break-up by word of mouth for example, I will consider all of the possible reasons the relationship didn't work out, and how you can learn from the experience.
#2: If I don't understand something, I will do my best to learn. When I was little, I asked my mother to help me learn to play my new computer game. She had no idea how to help, so she just told me to figure it out. So I did. I sat there and taught myself how to play that educational dinosaur game like a boss. A tiny nerdy child boss.
#3: I've always despised the idea of relying on others, and inversely being relied on. I've always considered my well-being as my own problem
#4: When I'm talking about something personal and my throat tightens and my eyes water, rather than realizing the subject I'm talking about makes me sad, I will ask "What is this? I didn't ask for my body to cry. Why is it doing it now?" and ignore it like it's nothing

Why I may not be

#1: If you ARE standing in front of me, I will do my best to console you. If you tell me directly about your bad break-up, I will do my best to tell you about how you have every right to cry until you drown in a puddle of your own toxic eye waste. As opposed to the complete detachment I will feel to the situation if I didn't see you directly.
#2: I've always been good at caring for things. Stuffed animals, Chao Gardens, virtual pets, etc. I've always been drawn to games that require me to take care of lesser, more adorable creatures.#3: I was empathetic as a kid at times. I did a project in Elementary school titled "I Am" and I said things like "I am a nice person" "I feel angry when I see an eagle with a broken wing" and "I understand that there are people who are angry at the world" and all kinds of gooey stuff like that.
#3: My need for logical correctness has only become noticeable last year. It wasn't until last year, when I really started to develop intellectually and as a person, that I began to learn how to analyze things, and I became increasingly aware of the flaws in things. Now, was this just because my Ti was dormant from years of just not doing anything, and only in the past year have I actually been doing anything to bring out that side of me, or am I just starting to develop a lesser function? (P.S: I have no idea what I'm saying)

So basically, that's my dilemma. My theory that I've been going with is that I'm an INTP, but I have a better than average Fe (by INTP standards) which I would use with stuffed animals and the like as a kid. But, what do you think? Am I just an INTP questioning himself, or am I really an INFJ or INFP who has adopted an analytical behavior for some reason?


----------



## Teybo (Sep 25, 2012)

Not all INFJ's are warm people. Not all INTP's are cold, either. I have an INTP mentor who is quite friendly and warm, but he's not an F. I actually see a great deal of myself in what you posted. I mistyped as an INTJ because I didn't think I was as much of a people person that F types are supposed to be. That actually seems to be a pretty common pattern, especially for male INFJ's, who have sometimes been called "the least NF of the NF's".

Besides T/F, there's also the J/P dimension to consider. You didn't mention much about that. Do you see more J tendencies in yourself than P or vice versa? Or is it not clear either way?

I also suspect you might be more "Limbic" than "Calm", which are terms used to describe the two ends of the Big 5 "Emotional Stability" dimension. You can think of this dimension as the "missing factor" that the MBTI doesn't always pick up on, so while 4 of the 5 "Big 5" factors correlate with the MBTI dimensions, the Emotional Stability one doesn't correlate as much. People with "low" Emotional Stability are called Limbic, and tend to experience a wider range of emotions, and are more likely experience more negative emotions.

I'd be interested to see your results on this online Big 5 inventory test, which has the advantage of letting you "scale" your answers instead of just giving you a binary, yes/no kind of option. If you do take that test, post your percentage results and we can talk about them. Also, ignore the descriptions and adjectives that you get after you take the test; the test itself is good, but the profiles afterward are just weird and people never really resonate with them.


----------



## OjamaPingu (Jan 3, 2013)

not to steal your topic, OP (its a free bump? ), but what would you say about my results here @_Teybo_?


Extroversion||||||22%Orderliness||||||||||||||60%Emotional Stability||||||||||||50%Accommodation||||||||||||||||62%Inquisitiveness||||||||||||||||66%




The Big Five is currently the most accepted personality model in the scientific community. The Big Five emerged from the work of multiple independent scientists/researchers starting in the 1950s who using different techniques obtained similar results. Those results were that there are five distinct personality traits/dimensions. Here are your results on each dimension:


*Extroversion* results were low which suggests you are very reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private.
*Orderliness* results were moderately high which suggests you are, at times, overly organized, neat, structured and restrained at the expense too often of flexibility, variety, spontaneity, and fun.
*Emotional Stability* results were medium which suggests you average somewhere in between being calm and resilient and being anxious and reactive.
*Accommodation* results were moderately high which suggests you are, at times, overly kind natured, trusting, and helpful at the expense of your own individual development (martyr complex).
*Inquisitiveness* results were moderately high which suggests you are intellectual, curious, imaginative but possibly not very practical.
Your *Global5/SLOAN* type is *RCOAI*
Your Primary type is *Reserved*

I am in a similar positition with op, and wondering if i'm infj, infp, or even isfj. intp is also kinda possible


----------



## NighTi (Jan 1, 2013)

Teybo said:


> I mistyped as an INTJ because I didn't think I was as much of a people person that F types are supposed to be. That actually seems to be a pretty common pattern, especially for male INFJ's, who have sometimes been called "the least NF of the NF's".


Ditto! The "NF Idealist" bucket comes from Keirsey's temperament model which is only superficially similar to the MBTI. By the MBTI, I'm an INFJ. By Keirsey, I'm an "NT Rational." I'm not on the fence. My test results aren't borderline. I just look different depending on which light you shine on me.

@_NonyaBiznus_ If you'd like to discuss your type, why not fill out @_Acerbusvenator_'s shiny new http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/145423-questionnaire-2-0-a.html ? Post your answers in this thread and we'll talk about your relationship to the model.


----------



## Sun Lips (Jan 28, 2013)

Have you tried the Cognitive Functions test? 

None of these online tests can magically give you all the answers. But INTP/INTJ and INFJ do get confused pretty often. INFJs are generally more analytical than other NF types.

But if you're confused about INTP vs. INFJ, look into the cognitive functions. INFJs have dominant Ni, and INTPs have auxiliary Ne. If you score higher on Ni than Ne, you might be an INFJ with highly developed Ti. If you score higher on Ne, you might be an INTP with highly developed Fe. The test I linked to will give you your "most likely" type along with two alternatives. But pay attention to the scores on the individual functions, and see how they compare to the models.

INTP: Ti-Ne-Si-Fe
INFJ: Ni-Fe-Ti-Se

(The fourth function in those would actually be the last function in the string of eight it gives you.)


----------



## Trajan117 (Mar 31, 2013)

Ok well to be honest all the reasons you put for not being an INTP are not really in conflict with INTP at all. T and F have nothing to do with having deep emotions and love vs the absence of said emotions and a detachment from humanity. T and F refers to the decision making behavior. Do you decide things with T meaning you side with what is right, correct, logical and efficient or do you decide with F meaning you side with what satisfies your inner sense of values, societal values, harmony of the group and maintaining cordial relations with those involved


----------



## NighTi (Jan 1, 2013)

And if you resonate with @Trajan117's characterization of the F/T dichotomy, then you're almost certainly a T type.


----------



## NonyaBiznus (Dec 28, 2012)

Here are my percentages



Extroversion||||16%Orderliness||||||||||||||52%Emotional Stability||||||||||||44%Accommodation||||||||||||50%Inquisitiveness||||||||||||||||||78%


As for if I'm a J or a P, that's an excellent question. Lets take a look here

Perceiver traits

#1: I'm disorganized. This has little to do with personality, I know, but my room is always a mess and I never feel the need to clean to clean up because I'm, living inside my head the whole time. (which could be either intp or infj, though it's mostly attributed to intp)
#2: I procrastinate. I may make a plan in my head to get the project done in the most efficient way, but I will almost never act on it. Whether this is because I'm a P, my ADHD, or a human being is unknown
#3: I mix work and play, by removing work entirely. Give me a project to write a paper and before long that paper will become the most sarcastic collection of fart-jokes you have ever seen.

Judger traits (At least I think that's what they are)

#1: I hate being interrupted when I'm in the middle of something. If I'm playing Bioshock Infinite, and I'm told to do the dishes, I will become uneasy. I am busy trying to punch people in the face right now, can the dishes wait until the room is nice and bloody? I dislike having to do something I had no knowledge of it beforehand.
#2: I don't like it when plans change. If you tell me I need to get that collection of fart jokes in by next week, I can do that. But change the due date on me suddenly, and it stresses me out.
#3: I dislike unstructured environments. Put me in a place with no plans and no regulation, and I get anxious. I like it when I have a set path to follow and everyone knows what to do.

Basically I tend to make a rough mental plan for what I'm going to do, and I feel a sense of anxiety when that mental plan is disrupted. This basically covers most of the J traits I listed. I like to have a rough mental outline of the upcoming events and the current environment, and disruption of that outline upsets the foundation, and creates a sense of unease and anxiety. However, this order never appears in the external world. While I may have a plan for what I want to do in my head, I wont write that down in a to-do list or anything, and the goals themselves might never be accomplished at all. In regards to the external world of grades and due-dates I just don't care and take whatever is thrown at me. Bad grades or incorrect food orders are ignored, so long as they don't upset the internal foundation.

If the J letter means that the judging function is extraverted and focuses on the outside world, but I create a sense of order in my internal world and dont care about the outside, does that make me a P or a J?


----------



## Trajan117 (Mar 31, 2013)

NighTi said:


> And if you resonate with @_Trajan117_'s characterization of the F/T dichotomy, then you're almost certainly a T type.


Well from what I know about MBTI and Jung I thought that is what it was supposed to be. N and S are information gathering and T and F are decision making. Was I wrong? I mean I tend to go along with that interpretation because I don't think a feeling person has to be illogical or that a thinking person needs to be cold. Its about what they do in the end. A feeling person can realize what the logical decision is but they will DECIDE that they rather sacrifice that optimal outcome for the sake of others or their own values because they believe it will work out for the best that way. A thinking person will see what is more popular and can know the socially acceptable way to do things but they will choose to sacrifice their good positive image or maybe step on some traditions because they believe the damage done will be justified in the end. Do you disagree?


----------



## Trajan117 (Mar 31, 2013)

NonyaBiznus said:


> Here are my percentages
> 
> 
> 
> ...


P is more concerned with inner order and J more about outer order. All human beings hate chaos and disorganization. And all humans hate their plans being ruined. The main difference in P and J has to do with how easily they adjust and respond to chaos and ruined plans. J's will generate a new plan and like to approach a problem linearly. There is a start and a finish with millstones along the way. The path is clear and obvious. Ps will also create plans but for them only require clarity in a relative sense in that they need to know the start and the finish but they want the freedom to create milestones as they go along. They tackle things in the order that things come before them and so they approach the finish line in a very non-linear fashion.


----------



## Berdudget (Mar 24, 2011)

Another thing that might help you determine your type is looking at the dynamics in your relationships with other types. Do you have any relatives or long term friends whose type(s) are definite and conclusive? If you look at the socionics descriptions of the intertype dynamics, it might be helpful. 

The J-P differences are more fuzzy for introverts than extroverts, as a rule; so much so that, in the socionics theory, all introverted MBTI Ps are Js and vice versa. So, according to socionics, INFJs are INFp and INTPs are INTj. Keep that in mind if you use my suggestion as a tool for determining your type. 

Complete relationship chart between psychological ("personality") types

Also, I am very warm on the outside, but inside, at my core, I feel pleasantly cold. I feel obligated to be warm in social settings, and I do honestly care for and empathize with people. But I compartmentalize very well.


----------



## NighTi (Jan 1, 2013)

@_Trajan117_, I was referring specifically to your characterization of the T/F dichotomy, not to your entire post.



Trajan117 said:


> Do you decide things with T meaning you side with what is right, correct, logical and efficient or do you decide with F meaning you side with what satisfies your inner sense of values, societal values, harmony of the group and maintaining cordial relations with those involved


You did a fine job of illustrating Jung's principle that embracing one function entails repressing its opposites. As a self-identified INTP, your dominant function is introverted thinking (Ti) which means that you strongly repress introverted feeling (Fi) and extraverted thinking (Te). It also means that you repress extraverted feeling (Fe) but to a much lesser degree. Included in the consequences of repression, you'll find 1. a lack of understanding and 2. a generalized contempt.

This is not directed at you personally. It's something that all of us do. I have the same reaction to Sensing that you do to Feeling. I don't understand Si at all, and Se strikes me as brutish and unrefined. On an intellectual level, I know that's an idiotic reaction. On an experiential level, my only tacit understanding of Se is my own which is inferior in every sense of the word.

UPDATE: 
I re-read your post and it no longer looks as anti-F as it first appeared to me. The words that struck me were "right" and "correct." From these, I inferred that you saw Feeling judgment as arbitrary and inferior. In reality, these words can apply just as well to Feeling judgment as they can to Thinking judgment. Helping old ladies across the street is right, and stopping at red lights is correct. Feeling judgment should point to both conclusions.


----------



## Trajan117 (Mar 31, 2013)

NighTi said:


> @_Trajan117_, I was referring specifically to your characterization of the T/F dichotomy, not to your entire post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I wasn't aware that what I said showed contempt for feeling. I actually do respect feeling alot and I have often done what I shouldn't have because I didn't respect feeling. I didn't mean to seem that way. Maybe my use of the word "right" was why it seemed like I was being that way. When I said that word what I meant is what technically seems right in a direct way meaning A leads to B which leads to C. I meant that F takes the approach that may not seem right initially but in the long run in ends up being that running over social convention would have ruined everything and so F was the right way to go. Does it sound better now?


----------



## NighTi (Jan 1, 2013)

Trajan117 said:


> I meant that F takes the approach that may not seem right initially but in the long run in ends up being that running over social convention would have ruined everything and so F was the right way to go. Does it sound better now?


Sure. roud:

This is one of those situations where live, in-person communication would have been so much more effective. I wasn't offended and I hope you aren't either. I see it as confirmation that there's some validity to the model. As a Ti-dominant, you really don't understand F well. That's normal. It's a good thing. It's what the model predicts will happen inside a Ti-dominant. 

Your last post shows the dynamic inside of you. The "may not seem right" phrase is your Ti talking. To Ti (which you and I share), "right" means "fits the logical structures in my head," but for each function, "right" means something different. For Fi (which you and I both repress), "right" means "fits the values source in my head." For Ni (my dominant function), "right" means "in tune with my unconscious mind." I had a revelation about this yesterday and started a thread about it here: http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/146101-repress-dominant-ni-reap-whirlwind.html .

I find the Jung/MBTI model so powerful because it helps me to understand that my way is not the only way, and what strikes me as a natural/common-sense approach will strike others as downright bizarre. That's a good thing. It means that we can work together as a team where the whole is worth more than the sum of its parts -- provided that we learn to value our differences instead of attacking them.


----------



## NonyaBiznus (Dec 28, 2012)

Oh, hey, some new people showed up while I was away. Let's get some of these posts replied to shall we? (who am I talking to?)

Questionare 2.0 answers:

1: Male, teenager, raging hormones and all. ADHD: predominantly inattentive type. Distraction is an issue, but hyperactivity and impulsiveness are not.
2: Most always INTP, occasionally INTJ.
3: Unable to answer, apparently
#4: What is this guy going on about? Cant he see I'm working? Wait, a flux capacitor? I'm fixing the car not making a time machine! Although, is time travel possible? Could you go back in time to change an event, like Hitler's uprising? But then, once I go back in time and say, kill Hitler, then future me would have no reason to go back in time and kill Hitler, because he's already dead. Then, I would never go back and kill him, thus creating a paradox! what was I doing again? Oh yeah, building a time machine. Wait a minute, I thought I just established time travel isnt real. Dang it you moron, why do I listen to you?
#5a: Nothing is as black and white as it seems, everything must be thought about and analyzed before a judgement is made, as to understand the true nature of things hidden behind the generalized black and white understanding. Every person, every belief, every theory, everything is so much more complicated than what the naked eye sees at first glance. This is something I wish others would understand as well.
#5b: No. The only way those beliefs could change is if I were to meet a person who truly was so bland as to appear exactly as they were.
#6: Internal Reaction: "What is he saying? That's just outright false and immoral! What is his justification? What could have possibly convinced him to say that?"
I likely wouldn't say anything out loud, preferring instead to hear what else he had to say on the subject. Unless the statement really bothered me, in which case I would outright object
#7a: Video games. They're the one thing I can sit through for hours at a time and stay entirely focused on the entire time. Nothing else draws my attention as much as playing a video game does.
7b: School, without a doubt. Its all so pointless and poorly designed. The teachers don't care, the students don't care, I'm just surrounded by people who don't care. If only there was some way to change it, to make it better, to make people actually give a crap about learning new things. My Anatomy teacher loves her subject, and most of her students actually learn something in that class. That's what we need to do. We need to reform the education system to cater to passionate, knowledgeable teachers who love their subject and love teaching it. the modern system drains them too much.
#8: Introverted. I've always kept to myself, and my internal world is so much more interesting and stimulating than anything the external has to offer. I dont mind keeping to myself, but I'm beginning to get tired of the loneliness.
#9: My greatest strength is my ability to understand the deeper meanings and principles behind things. I've always been able to understand things on a deeper level than most people my age. My weakness however, is being unable to talk to people. Maybe its just a side effect of being practically mute for so long, but I find myself unable to speak to most of my peers. I just have no idea what to say, and I usually regret the words that do come out of my mouth. Hopefully that will change in time.
#10: I get stuck. My brain overloads and cant think, which is not a feeling I'm used to. This stresses me even further, and my inability to describe my feelings makes it much more difficult for me to cope with them. My thoughts are difficult enough to express, but these emotions are too mystical, too strange to translate into language.
#11: I have no idea honestly
#12: I'm not sure how to answer that honestly
#13: I'm a bit paranoid that whatever feedback I receive will be negative, and criticism hurts. Being criticized brings your attention to your faults and imperfections that you were unaware of. Hearing someone pick apart something you've worked hard on hurts, even if you know they're right. In fact, knowing they're right only makes it worse.
#14: Nope. I think that took more than enough time to write


----------



## Teybo (Sep 25, 2012)

OjamaPingu said:


> not to steal your topic, OP (its a free bump? ), but what would you say about my results here @_Teybo_?
> 
> 
> Extroversion||||||22%Orderliness||||||||||||||60%Emotional Stability||||||||||||50%Accommodation||||||||||||||||62%Inquisitiveness||||||||||||||||66%
> ...


Your test results indicate that you are probably INFJ. RCOAI and RLOAI both correlate with INFJ, and your preferences on each dichotomy, except for the one dimension that has no correlate in MBTI-land ("Emotional Stability"), are actually more well defined than many people I've come across in type-me threads as well as in the INFJ forum itself. I would be surprised, frankly, if you ultimately decided that your type was something other than INFJ. Anything is possible, but your preferences seem pretty well-defined.

I encourage you to seek out and read information about INFJ's, but to also keep in mind that many male INFJ's find typical INFJ descriptions to be a tad more "feely" than they see themselves, largely as a result of gender differences and their correlations with the T/F dimension. If I were less of a lazy asshole, I would link you to some decent profiles of INFJ's, but, alas, I'm a lazy asshole. If you really can't find any and feel stuck, send me a PM and I will set aside my laziness


----------



## Teybo (Sep 25, 2012)

NonyaBiznus said:


> Here are my percentages
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To address your last question first, if I had to pick a single dichotomy on which, on one end, there were people who were focused on the outer world and engaging the outer world, perhaps with structure, and on the other end, there were people who were focused on the inner world and engaging the inner world, perhaps with structure, I would not pick the J/P dimension. I would pick the I/E dimension instead. Both IP's and IJ's pay more attention to their inner worlds and prioritize their inner worlds, structured or otherwise, over the outer world.

All 3 of your numbered responses indicate very clear, very strong J preferences. Without even looking at your Big 5 test results, I can tell you right now that the chances of you being a P are slim-to-none. Anything is possible, but I would be pretty surprised if you ultimately ended up identifying more with a P type than with a J type.

So, following this last-to-first trajectory, let's look at your Big 5 test results. The first thing that jumps out is that you are very clearly an IN__ type. Your preferences on those two dimensions are quite marked. As for the J/P dimension, you tested just barely J over P, but given your personal responses, I have very little doubt in my mind that you have J preferences more than you have P preferences. You basically wrote a miniature "J testimony" in your post.

So now, with a fair degree of certainty that you are IN_J, we are left with the T/F dimension. On this dimension, you tested at precisely the middle point on the corresponding Big 5 dimension. You can interpret this in a variety of ways.

The first way to interpret this is to say that you are exactly what your test results suggest you are, an individual with no clear preference for Thinking over Feeling or vice versa. That's perfectly valid, and perhaps, after you consider everything, you may decide that the label INxJ fits you more than either INFJ or INTJ.

The second way to interpret this is to take into account that you are both a male and an intuitive, and both factors tend to skew typical test results away from F and toward T (or the corresponding Big 5 dimensions thereof). Given this, that you tested exactly on the middle might actually suggest that you are an INFJ whose preference for Feeling has been dampened by your gender (and the cultural implication thereof) and your preference for intuition, and that if we were somehow able to untangle and "de-correlate" these factors, you might actually show a stronger preference for Feeling than suggested by you present test results.

This second interpretation is bolstered by the "anecodtal" fact that INFJ's tend to be the "least NF of the NF's" and this observation is especially true for male INFJ's. In further support of this interpretation, there are quite a few male INFJ's here on PerC, including myself and, if I'm not presuming, @NighTi, who find themselves less overtly F than female INFJ's and other F types in general.

Your first post in this thread, in my opinion, is 100% consistent with the male INFJ mindset that I have and that I've encountered in others here on PerC. If I had to type you, without any test results, on the T/F dimension, I would not hesitate to type you as an F.

I should also add that you tested toward the Limbic side on the Emotional Stability dimension, so it is possible that you are a Limbic INTJ and your "stereotypical Feeling" aspects could be related to your Limbic tendencies. Personally, I don't see that being the case, but it is up to you to decide, including considering the option that you are INxJ, not INFJ or INTJ.


----------



## NighTi (Jan 1, 2013)

@nonyaBiznuz, if you're not really an INTP, you do an excellent job of playing one.

For me, the most striking difference between INFJ and INTP isn't warm vs. cold. It's the attitude of the intuition function. Compare the cognitive function layouts:

INFJ
Dominant: introverted intuition (Ni)
Auxiliary: extraverted feeling (Fe)
Tertiary: introverted thinking (Ti)
Inferior: extraverted sensing (Se)

INTP
Dominant: introverted thinking (Ti)
Auxiliary: extraverted intuition (Ne)
Tertiary: introverted sensing (Si)
Inferior: extraverted feeling (Fe)

INTP is a Ti dominant, but INFJs also have Ti. Admittedly, it's tertiary which is incredibly weak compared to dominant, but it's sometimes easy to confuse as @Teybo pointed out. This is particularly true in males, and particularly particularly true in middle-age males in technical careers (like yours truly).

Move to the next function, however, and there is no room for ambiguity. The auxiliary function of an INTP is Ne. INFJs don't have conscious Ne at all. In fact, we repress Ne violently because it's the opposite of our dominant function Ni. I need to be careful and take my own advice from the exchange with @Trajan117 above. I truly don't understand Ne. My wife has auxiliary Ne and it drives me nuts. I sit quietly trying to think in a straight line and she bombards me with disjointed random nuggets from the Internet. It's like trying to fire a pistol accurately while someone repeatedly batters my head and shoulders with a Nerf bat. If my PerC posts decay into a confused jumble, nine times out of ten, that's the reason. In my Ni dominant world, Ne == ADHD. I realize that's totally unfair to Ne. It's how Ne appears _to me_. Where is the Ne? See the answers to question 4 and especially 7b. I think I see a Ne/Ti dynamic: unlock the possibilities of a better world by analyzing the structure of things. From the sheer weight of statements which sound like Ti compared to that of statements which sound like Ne, I'm inclined to believe that Ti is the boss.

As further evidence that you're not an INFJ, I'll point to the general structure of your response. Your answers were terse. You blitzed by some and skipped over others without expressing remorse. INFJs tend to get carried away while writing, and we tend to care _a lot_ about the impact our posts will have on others. If we feel like we're deviating from a social expectation, we'll apologize. This is all generally speaking, of course. There are always exceptions. Even in this forum, compare your communication style to that of @Berdudget, @Sun Lips, @Teybo and me. This is not definitive proof that you're not an INFJ because there are exceptions, but it's evidence.


----------



## sahana (May 13, 2013)

nice sharing. i like this.


----------



## Trajan117 (Mar 31, 2013)

NighTi said:


> Sure. roud:
> 
> This is one of those situations where live, in-person communication would have been so much more effective. I wasn't offended and I hope you aren't either. I see it as confirmation that there's some validity to the model. As a Ti-dominant, you really don't understand F well. That's normal. It's a good thing. It's what the model predicts will happen inside a Ti-dominant.
> 
> ...


Ah ok. Well would you care to explain to me your version of F? As a Ti user it is incredibly important for me to have precision and to get as accurate as possible. I want to detach my biases so please tell me how it works. Its also important especially because I have been making a model of the system and trying to use it in my volunteer organization so please enlighten me. I feel like you will be very helpful in clarifying things


----------

